# Wooden briefcase



## Grantman (May 19, 2007)

I've started to cut wood for a wooden briefcase. My original plan was to miter/bevel all six sides, glue them together to make a 'solid block' and then cut the top off. All sides would be smoothed with a 1/8" roundover bit for a 'seamless' look on the edges. Splines would be cut into the miters both for strength as well as decorative elements.

Then I started thinking about wood movement. I've made yoga blocks for my wife with this method and there's been no cracking/movement at all in more than five years, but then, the boxes are only 5 inches wide and they don't really go out of the house into different environments.

Am I foolish to plan it this way? Should I make a frame/panel with the top and bottom free floating in the sides much like a 'traditional' box?

The wood is a dense piece of canary wood. The dimensions will be 18 long x 13 wide x 4 or 4 1/2" high. I'm looking at planing the thickness down to perhaps 5/16" thick…maybe 1/4" as it's pretty dense and hard and I don't want it to be too heavy.

Thanks.

Grantman


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not sure what Yoga blocks are? I would say as far as wood movement is concerned that you could be asking for trouble and a bit of a challenge. You might consider veneering some canary wood over ply for the tops and bottoms. If your going to try solid wood I would use 1/4 saw material and connect it with brads,they will flex with wood movement and can be hidden .


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

I made a the box part of a backgammon board this way (all sides bevelled but without any splines) twenty-some years ago. It's about half the size you'd want and it's still fine. Of course, it has not had to carry any real weight so that would be the concern, but the splines should take care of that.

My box is made out of Kiaat, not sure how that compares to canary wood.


----------



## NGcromwell (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello,
I'm starting to build two briefcases for my brothers and I can not find any website that has hardware for the case, such as latches, corner protectors (just on the vertical edges, when the case is lying on the face) and hinges and or lid lifters that will hold the lid in the upright position. I'm planning on using a chrome to silver finish with either 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick, paduk, spanish cedar, or honduras rosewood. That can be decided later, but hardware is my main problem, if anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

NG, Here is a link for briefcase hardware.


----------

